# I need practise!



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi everybody.

I'd really love to get better at drawing horses, but I'm lacking good references. If you want, post a picture you want me to draw. *Please limit it to one picture per person, so I don't have to choose which one to draw!  *Also, I don't really like drawing people, so could you please make sure the picture doesn't have a person in it?

I don't know for sure how long it will take me to draw each one, but I promise that once your photo has been added to the list, I'll finish your drawing!

Now, here are three of my more recent examples:









I used a step-by-step book for the horse, but I didn't follow it too closely. As you can tell, I really don't like drawing people!









This is one of my favourites, and I think I put the most effort into this one.









I just did this one today, the reference being the cover of one of my magazines. It took me a total of half an hour, but I despise the head and you can tell I rushed the mane P:


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Good job. I'm an artist by day, and massage therapist by other days :lol: and you did very well on these. I can tell you have a good eye for detail and "see" things the non-artist folk don't. Keep it up


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

The first thing I noticed was your shading and muscle shading..They are wonderful! Adds depth and life..The person needs help but you have gotten a good start horse-wise


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks, goldilockz and sunny06! 

And yep ... I don't plan to try and draw people. Ever. I think I'd just embarrass myself further! Teehee P:


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

The shading is really good, especially in the second drawing. Some of the proportions are a bit off, but not distracting.

I do a similar thing on myspace , where I have people post pics of their horses so I can sketch them and get in some practice. It has REALLY helped me refine my skills. I may start one in here some other time. 

Kepe up the good work.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,

I really love your artwork! Its brilliant, could you draw one of Chinga please I would be soooo happy if you could, here is a photo:


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow! Your drawings are very, very, good! You do the shading really nicely!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody 
Sure, ChingazMyBoy, I'll start later today. Chinga sure is cute!


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Great drawings!
I know you said not to post two pictures, but these two are basically the same thing.


















You can do either one, I didn't know which leg position would be easier for you (or harder, if you want a challenge )


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I would love if you could do one of my boy. I'd love if you could leave out the rider and tack. Thanks so much!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I can't wait to see how well it turns out!


----------



## bobobop1 (Apr 18, 2009)

If it's not to hard could you draw me an Appaloosa they are kinda hard to draw because of all of the spots but that would be great if you could!!!

PS:I love the when they're running!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, I've started yours Chinga. It's looking pretty good so far 
You don't mind if I cut his hooves off, right? Because the picture you gave me cut off some of his legs.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah thats fine, thanks!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I noticed the shading of the mucles on the horeses u drew. Good Job! keep it up.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

If you get bored and want to draw here's one of Liberty


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Alrighty, Chingaz's is pretty much done. I'll post it later today, I just need to do a few small edits on photoshop (the neck is too long, haha) first.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

THANKS! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

thoughs are awsome


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, here's Chinga. I couldn't edit it in Photoshop, so the neck is waaayy too long, as well as some other things that are really wrong. Ah, well.

And I just noticed .. crap .. I forgot to colour the tail. And the hooves. Sigh. I'll get to that tomorrow 

*is extremely embarrassed to post the picture*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks! Its amazing! I love it!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

names ferdi- had to be put down, due to a stroke. would really like it done.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

These are a great start! I think, if you want to progress, you should refrain from drawing complex poses until you get the anatomy down. Try drawing simple side portraits, practice drawing body parts, like the eye, the ears, etc, separately; draw them over and over and over until you get them down. then start drawing them from weird angles. Practice makes perfect and if you start simple, the harder stuff will look great. Good job and keep it up!

~Charlotte


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice work! 
And don't sweat drawing people too much. When it comes to people, I fall short most of the time. But I was talking to a friend of mine-he's a photographer-and we started discussing what our 'artistic' goals were for the summer. He's been working on lighting in portraits and I've been working on drawing portraits. I've only had a couple successful ones-the best being the one I did of him. But I never thought I'd draw people-thought it'd be horses for the rest of my life!
So don't give up =)


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, sorry guys! No, I haven't forgotten about you, I've just had some training issues with Delta and it's been consuming most of my time.
xxJustJumpItxx , I've started your picture.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, xxJustJumpItxx yours is turning out great! I have to say that it's one of my fave pictures that I've done  I'm only on the lineart but I'm really happy with it so far.
And Mudypony, your picture is no longer showing up. Do you want to post another one?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

great job!! i would love one of Onyx!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, that's one amazing trot Onyx has! O_O
I'll do the first one, if you want to delete the second from your post.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Here you go, xxJustJumpItxx !









I'm so, so happy with how this turned out! The photo is awful, and doesn't really do the picture justice, hee hee.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

If u want some practice I would love a pic of Reno thanks so much, its a profile pic so maybe wont be to hard. He is spotted though lol cant win lol sorry


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

could you draw this one for me you dont have to draw her bridle if its easier


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey everyone! Sorry for the lack of updates. I'll get back to drawing these tonight. Hopefully I'll be able to do a couple this weekend! Sorry again.

EDIT: I have decided to start fresh on a new thread. Post your pictures there again if you'd like me to draw them! It's just annoying going back to such an old thread because most people will have forgotten they even asked for a picture


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Here ya go!!! its Unique!!!

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, your attention to shading and muscle tone is incredible! Could you do one of my Paint Clydesdale Sundance? Thank you so much! You don't have to include the background or the guy standing next to him


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol, guys, I have decided to make a new thread.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/id-love-draw-your-horses-practice-44656/

If you want your pictures drawn, post them there!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol are I didn't see it. I posted my pic there


----------

